# Any young Lister girls had 2 eggs put back??



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Gals
Have just been told that i because i am young  my clinic prefer to only put 1 embryo back as it high risk of twins. 
I am going to tell them to put 2 back  but has anyone had problems with this?  Can they refuse
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi I am 29 (is that young?  ) and at the lister......I am 4 weeks 3 days pregnant after having 2 embryos put back in.
My HCG level 14 days after EC was 297 then 2 days later (14 days after ET) it was 600........could be multiple - I'll take whatever I get not got much choice really have I!!

The choice is yours, if you insist on having two I'm sure they will let you.

Good Luck
Nic


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Iam 21 and not at lister but had 2 embryo` put back actually 20 at the time 
Goodluck

Love kelly


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Twins would be lovely!!!! Ideal!! Im a little peeved that Lister never told me this on our consultation. I think ill call them
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, as you know, when we had our consultation we were told that as I am young I would be 'high risk" of having twins so would only have one embryo put back, but if I wanted 2 then I could say so at my next consultation, which I did and I will be saying again! I dont mind twins at all, and I would rather not halve my chance of it working.

Let us know what they say hun.
xx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Alexia 
On the day of transfer the embryologist at the Lister will advise you re the quality of the embryo re one or two but it is good to think about the options before as hard to focus when legs in the air etc etc 
I think they have had two cases of triplets from 2 blast embryos 
( therefore one of the embryo become identical twins )
this year so they are more conscious of advising pt of the risk of multiples 

Good luck 
Dianne  x


----------



## sell (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Luv

I`m not from Lister either but I`m 27 and have had two embies put back. If you want to have two embies put back i dont see why it should be a problem, i think we`d all be happy to have twins. I`m on my ttw. If it doesnt work i was hoping to ask my doctor to put three back next time, maybe not such a great idea after all.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi

im egg sharing at woking

i had consult yesturday and they insisted i have 1 embryo.  At first i was angry and felt i was being short changed in a way.

but when the nurse talked me through the complications and the extra threats to me and the bubs i realise why they make this decision.  hFEA are bringing in tough measures so that under 30's have to have 1 put back soon anyway.

I have a son already and from experience i know how hard motherhood is, especially the nights when they are young.  Infact mine didnt sleep through until he was 4yrs hahaha  So basically im saying i could never handle having twins personally and i am now happy to have just 1 embie put back.

love tara


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

But at the same time, you have to think that it may well halve your chance of being successful. It doesnt always mean twins when 2 embies are put back. 

I think Im gonna fight my corner while I can.... Im young and healthy and twins would complete my family as much as one more would.

Ooooh so many choices and views!!

xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi girlies and thanks for your replies and views.  It certainly is a hard one but we have discussed it and definately would like 2 children.

Kate- like you we feel we would be halving our chances if only have 1 replaced but we would be over the moon if we did end up with twins....also we wouldnt have to go down this hard route again!
Tara-we looked at Woking too and its true they are more strict and will only replace 1 embryo.  I didnt realise the hfea were thinking of changing the  law though. 
Sell-good luck with the tww, i hope your dreams come true x 
Dianne-i think your right it is something we should think about b4 the time comes and as you say they can only advise you , the decision is ours at the end of the day.
Thanks to all of you
xxxxxxx


----------

